

Doing nothing is the hardest thing ever - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/doing-nothing-is-the-hardest-thing-ever/swizec/1464

======
wccrawford
Sometimes what that guy needs is someone to bat ideas off of. Going away may
not be the best solution.

When he says them out loud, things will happen in his brain. One of those
things may help him solve the solution, even if you don't have any clue what's
going on. Sometimes, -especially- if you don't know what's going on. The act
of explaining something forces you to clarify it.

~~~
Swizec
Yeah true, but he can bounce ideas on our irc channel, it's much less
distracting.

